# Leicester, East Midlands Reptile Meeting 10.08.13 Pythons



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in the upstairs function room of The Prince of Wales, Coventry Road, Hinckley LE10 0JT, on *Saturday 10th August 2013* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Pythons, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, acsnakes or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April Taylor, acsnakes or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.

Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## acsnakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Booked in so far:

AC Snakes: King Ratsnake + ??
Maz: Childrens Python, speckled King
Jeffers: Bredls


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Look forward to a meet with animals. Not sure what to bring tho. May come without reptiles rhis time.


----------

